# hello



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

I have 2 cats, Theblack and white male is 5 and the tabby and while is a 7 month old female.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi moogle! Oh my goodness, they are just adorable! What are their names? They seem to get along well, judging from their sharing of bed (couch?) space?


----------



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

Male is Chaos. Female is Louie.

Depends on the weather how close they get. When it gets 'nippy' they get close.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, weather is a great motivator.  When I had 4 cats they'd snuggle up together in a heap during the cold snaps. Too cute! Otherwise they were fairly independent.

You have two really attractive cats there, nice sweet faces.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely!!


----------

